# RADON Specsheft 2011 online!!!



## Radon-Bikes (24. März 2011)

Ab sofort ist das Specsheft 2011 auf der HP online und kann durchstöbert werden...


----------



## Crissi (25. März 2011)

Wo?

Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackz (25. März 2011)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-24-03-11--Radon-Spec-Heft-2011-_id_16001_.htm


----------



## Crissi (25. März 2011)

Isch seh da nix:


----------



## jackz (25. März 2011)

Hast Du Flash aktiviert? Bei mir wird das Heft korrekt in Flash angezeigt.

Interessante Details:
Das auf der Website mit 12,4kg angegebene Slide AM 7.0 wird hier mit 12,5kg angegeben.
Das Slide AM 8.0 um 2299â¬ soll 12,4kg wiegen, das Slide AM 9.0 ebenfalls, obwohl es 2799 kostet, einen rund 200g leichteren LRS haben soll und von einer Vario-StÃ¼tze nichts zu sehen ist. Hm...

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass da mit dem WÃ¼rfel gearbeitet wird...


----------



## hst_trialer (25. März 2011)

Bin auch etwas verdutzt, dass in der MB mit Variostütze, Nobby-Nics und X.0 Bremsen getestet wird und jetzt zum gleichen Preis die alten Features im Specheft stehen: Thomson Stütze, Rocket-Ron und undefinerte Bremsen!!!

Wenn schon diese super Ankündigungen kommen kann man sich nicht solche Fehler ausgerechnet beim gerade getesteten Top-Modell Slide 9.0 leisten.

Bish vor kurzem war ich schwer begeistert, aber solangsam...


Edit: auch der Umwerfer ist "nur" X.9 und nicht der getestete X.0!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. März 2011)

Um die Verwirrung etwas aufzulÃ¶sen: im Specsheft hat sich beim Slide AM 9.0 der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen:

grundsÃ¤tzlich wird der VK des Bikes bei 2.599 â¬ liegen, die Rock Shox Reverb (mittlerweile wieder lieferbar) ist zum Aufpreis von 200 â¬ als Upgrade erhÃ¤ltlich (daher der Testpreis von 2.799â¬).

Die Bremse ist die Avid Elixir CR, Umwerfer ist SRAM XO und die SattelstÃ¼tze eine Race Face Evolve (vorbehaltlich der Liefersituation mit Race Face), es sei denn der Kunde mÃ¶chte sie zum Aufpreis upgraden mit der VariostÃ¼tze.

Euer RADON Team


----------



## jackz (25. März 2011)

Danke für die Auskunft. Schade, dass doch nicht die X0 Bremse verwendet wird (wie beim Testmuster für Mountainbike).

Wie verhält es sich mit dem Gewicht? Beim Test in der Mountainbike 04/2011 war ja von 12,2kg (18", ohne Pedale) mit Nobby Nic Bereifung und Reverb die Rede.


----------



## greg12 (25. März 2011)

danke fÃ¼r die specs. lt der beschreibung beim stage ist das billigste 5er zugleich das leichteste nur 10,9kg fÃ¼r 1499â¬- das ist doch mal ein schnÃ¤ppchen.
das 6er, 6.6er und 7er sind deutlich schwerer und wiegen alle ab 12kg. 
radon- vielleicht sollte die specs vorher gecheckt werden bevor sie vorschnell online gestellt werden und fÃ¼r unklarheit und und unbehagen sorgen....
so eine vorabkorrektur wirkt oft wunder...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. März 2011)

Welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser wird das Slide 9.0 haben? 31,6?


----------



## Deleted 201543 (26. März 2011)

_Hast Du Flash aktiviert?_

Habe den Internet-Explorer 8 installiert, Flash aktiviert und sehe auch nichts. Vielleicht nicht sauber programmiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackz (26. März 2011)

Vielleicht der IE...  Mit Firefox, Opera und Chrome funktioniert es bei mir.


----------



## donprogrammo (28. März 2011)

Das wird mit sicherheit wieder 31.6mm sein, wie bisher auch


----------



## hst_trialer (28. März 2011)

Das dachte ich mir auch schon, vor allem weil die Reverb ja als Option steht.


----------

